
Google’s Fuchsia OS on the Pixelbook: It Works - bauta-steen
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/01/googles-fuchsia-os-on-the-pixelbook-it-works-it-actually-works/
======
TokyoKid
Why

~~~
sekh60
The cynic in me believes the whole Fuchsia thing is to avoid the GPL.

~~~
jasonvorhe
Why would they? Google has nothing to gain by going proprietary. And if you
think they do, I'd be interested in your reasons for thinking so.

~~~
dragonwriter
Fuchsia is permissively licensed; it definitely avoids the GPL (whether or not
that is a key motivation), but is not “going proprietary”.

Now, it permits proprietary derivstives, but that's a different issue.

